# Buying a Used 2006 Speedster S20



## nismosr

just need an advice from Scott owners - i'm looking into getting my first Road Bike. is it worth getting this bike used ? 

thank you


----------



## majura

I've got a 2007 S20, my mate has the 2006 model. Full 105 gruppo, WH-550 wheels- really can't go wrong for your first bike. As long as you get the right size you'll be set.

I opted for the S20 instead of an S10 because of colour and for what I wanted out of a road bike, 105 was perfect (mostly ride MTB but like using the road for training and to mix things up). Cost really wasn't the matter - work in a bike shop - but as a first bike, it's got all that you could need.


----------



## nismosr

Do you know where I can get the full spec of the 2006 S20? like what size is the handle bar, FD size , seat post size. I try to search the internet but I can't find one even the Scoot website.


----------



## scolmena

http://www.scottusa.com/

I have an '05 S1 that I bough winter of '06 and have had 1500 carefree miles on it. I have only had to do one tune up. I keep it clean and well lubed and it has been one helluva steed. I ride on some pretty unforgiving roads in the burbs of nyc and it is a solid yet forgiving ride. The most important thing is that it fits perfectly. I got a 52", am around 5'7" 165 lbs. Good luck with the decision.


----------



## nismosr

After scouring the whole entire country for leftover Scott Speedster s20 finally found one and hr away from where I live. My appointment is this Monday for fitting. The bike does not come with pedals, I opted for the Crank Brothers Egg Beater MXR. what do you guys think about the pedals. and also MTB shoes on a road bike ?


----------



## scolmena

My riding partner and I used mtb shoes and road with them for years without any problems. In fact, it was easier to walk around during pit stops than with road shoes. When I got my new bike though, I went with road shoes. What ever you feel comfortable in.


----------



## JohnnyChance

nismosr said:


> After scouring the whole entire country for leftover Scott Speedster s20 finally found one and hr away from where I live. My appointment is this Monday for fitting. The bike does not come with pedals, I opted for the Crank Brothers Egg Beater MXR. what do you guys think about the pedals. and also MTB shoes on a road bike ?


the mtb pedals are nice, easy clip in/out, shoes are nice to walk around in, etc.

what is really nice about the crank bros, is if you want to get some road shoes later on, get the quattro style cleats, and you can use the same pedals. i have eggbeaters, quattros or candys on all of my bikes, and therefore, any shoe i wish to wear can clip in to which ever pedal.


----------



## nismosr

Finally pick the bike today ... my first road bike .. i'm not officially a road biker lol
very happy with this bike every components on the bike. all shimano 105 drivetrain, carbon seat stay, seat post and fork. i also added a cateye computer and eggbeater mxr. 

here are the pics.
with his big brother Specialized Enduro Expert.


----------



## element324h

Hah nice, I just got myself a Speedster S30. it's sitting next to my blue Enduro


----------

